# my puppy bit me



## Aijaz Hussain (Jun 8, 2013)

my puppy is around 3 month old & it is not vaccinated, i went to hospital & dr. gave me 1 dog shot today & 4 injections after every 2 days. is this medication is enough or should i do something else & is there any problem if 3 month old puppy bit anyone? (their is no sign of rabbies in my puppy)

Thanks


----------



## skier16 (Feb 21, 2013)

your fine my puppy bites me all the time. if the puppy doesnt have rabies (which im sure it doesnt) their was no need to get shots. my puppy who is 5 months has drawn blood on me probably a half dozen times at this point.


----------



## Aijaz Hussain (Jun 8, 2013)

Dear skier16

is your puppy not vaccinated?


----------



## skier16 (Feb 21, 2013)

at this point she has all her parvo/distemper, bordetella, lepto vaccines but is NOT vaccinated for rabies yet (im waiting until she is 6 months old). dogs dont have rabies unless they were bit by a wild animal that carries it (Raccoons, bats, coyote ect I dont know the wildlife situation in Pakistan) . if your dog hasnt been bit you dont need to worry about contracting rabies.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

How bad of a bite can a 3 month old do before you can restrain it?

One that warrants a doctors visit and vaccines?! 

Hmm.


----------



## Aijaz Hussain (Jun 8, 2013)

i m living in Karachi-Pakistan, which is densely populated urban area so there is no chance to bit my puppy to any other animal, currency my puppy living on my hosue's rooftop.


----------



## Aijaz Hussain (Jun 8, 2013)

dear elisabeth_00117 

only one teeth spear into my toe finger. one or two dorp of bloob came out from the wound, i washed it with water.


----------



## skier16 (Feb 21, 2013)

I think your fine. I dont think giving medical advice is the best idea but i would speak to your doctor about stopping the shot series, I really dont think they are necessary.


----------



## Aijaz Hussain (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks Skier16


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Aijaz Hussain said:


> my puppy is around 3 month old & it is not vaccinated, i went to hospital & dr. gave me 1 dog shot today & 4 injections after every 2 days. is this medication is enough or should i do something else & is there any problem if 3 month old puppy bit anyone? (their is no sign of rabbies in my puppy)
> 
> Thanks


Here in the U.S. Puppies do not get their rabies shots until 4 months. Or at least none of my puppies have ever had it any earlier. Puppies bite. That is normal. I've never had to have shots because of a puppy bite. 

How Early Should Rabies Shots Be Given? - VetInfo


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

Aijaz Hussain said:


> i m living in Karachi-Pakistan, which is densely populated urban area so there is no chance to bit my puppy to any other animal, currency my puppy living on my hosue's rooftop.


 
Just a suggestion Aijaz, Look into (internet research) the benefits of Crate Training, and letting your puppy live with you as a family member. They are pack animals. 
Limiting access to you and your family, tends to create behavior issues...like being overly excited to be re-united with you folks. Excited puppies (GSDs too!) will nip....they are herding dogs.

*laughs* It doesn't take too much to create excitement in any puppy....

I have met folks from India, and where they live Rabies is prevalent in the stray dogs running loose...(more in rural areas)
Good luck w/ the puppy.


----------



## Linck (Mar 25, 2013)

OP, you are gonna have to train him hard and be prepare to get bit again. GSDs are landshark. I can't give medical advice especially given where you are but man if you have to get that many shots every time puppy bite you, you are in for another 1000 more :crazy:


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

As others have said, your puppy won't be carrying rabies unless he has been bitten by another animal that has rabies. So if your pup came to you direct from the breeder and you know that he has never been bitten by a rabid dog or wild animal, then he is fine, and you don't need the shots. 

Being working dogs and herding dogs, they are very active and quite nippy as they like to use their mouths to explore and interact with people.


----------



## POWERSCOL (Jan 3, 2013)

skier16

Please go the the bite inhibition sticky under puppy behavior. http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/puppy-behavior/85888-puppy-biting-teaching-bite-inhibition.html

I had a very tough time with Emma biting at first, but using this I can now mess with her mouth at will with no biting. Se will mouth, but is very gentle.

I can even use my hands without fear when I correct her for growling at a stranger. I usually grab her nose to redirect attention to me then we can work on not barking.


----------

